# High calorie nutritional shakes?



## Lexilinguist (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am an English teacher who just moved to China (Chengdu) with my husband to teach English four weeks ago. So far it's everything I had hoped for in an adventure! I love the job and the apartment the university provides. One obstacle I'm trying to overcome, though, is my weird medical history. I'm recovering from a condition called superior mesenteric artery syndrome (SMA Syndrome) that requires weight gain as it's treatment. I'm doing pretty much ok right now but I really need some kind of high calorie nutritional shake to put weight on. Unfortunately I don't speak/read mandarin (I am trying to learn, but it's a process) and I'm having a hard time finding someone to go to the store with me and read labels, and most products/brands don't seem to have an online presence. At home, I drank the store brand of boost/ensure. Is there something I might find at my local walmart or carrefour that might be comprable, maybe a powdered mix, something that's lactose free? I've seen the imported stuff but it looks pretty expensive, and I'm living on a local salary. Any recommendations? I've been drinking something called VitaSoy, which seems promising but all I can tell is that it has 256 calories. I can't read any other nutritional facts.

Any help/recommendations would be great! I don't want to get sick again, especially not overseas.

Thanks!


----------

